# Geneva Motor Show 5-15 March 20015



## vava1 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hello all! Does anybody know if there is motorhome parking with facilities at the Geneva Motor Show 5-15 March 2015?

Or maybe a site nearby, close to public transport?

Anybody else going?!

Thanks


----------

